# flower power with pics 36 0n 12 off



## sven deisel (Mar 15, 2010)

ok this is a flood and drain hydro with perlite as the med. sog style this is on a light cycle of 36 on 12 off the first 3 r at 5 weeks in a top shot side shot to give depth and a nug shot but the trichs dont come out good with the cam i am using. 4th pic is at 3 weeks and 5th at 1 week and a few days.


----------



## smppro (Mar 15, 2010)

36 on/12 off? have you done this before?


----------



## !!!!!sdpgrow!!!!! (Mar 15, 2010)

looken good what kind of
setup do u have for that flood and drain?


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah for years


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 15, 2010)

real easy setup just totes and perlite and a recycle timer for the pump and a few 1 inch drain holes with screen. aside from the timer about $30 to set up


----------



## Cereall (Mar 15, 2010)

so for flowering... you do 36/12 the whole time? or just during select weeks

looks great... just a little hard to read your first post... lil confusing but everything looks amazing, nice and simple and obviously effective!


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah 36/12 the whole flower. im also thinking this light cycle might come in handy for autoflowers to. we will see i just stated my first batch of purple jems and lr2's


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 15, 2010)

i see it works, but you are duobleing your bill by running it for 36 hours and only 12 off. but if u got the cash to cover it than keep on keepin on


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 15, 2010)

in there i have a 600 and a 400 and 2 more 400 in veg on 24/7 my bill stays under 300 a month


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 15, 2010)

ya i couldnt afford that i can barely pay just one 600


----------



## keepinabeat (Mar 15, 2010)

have you done a side by side comparison yet to see weight difference in light schedules this is awsome i have been lookin for someone who plays with light cycles what do u know about runnin 12/12 till 2-3 weeks towards the end switch to 13on/11off i heard this will dramatically increase your yields whats your opinion


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Mar 15, 2010)

sven deisel said:


> in there i have a 600 and a 400 and 2 more 400 in veg on 24/7 my bill stays under 300 a month


Thats alot for just electricity..

You have many budding sites,

I will admit, Looking good man..


----------



## Hiesman (Mar 15, 2010)

ha i remember reading a week or two back about this "flower power" light schedule, in theory i believed in you but all it took was a few pics for me to trust your methods, a+++++ work my man and keep it up.... i bet u some ppl are jus sick to their stomachs seeing this guy break these know-it-all growers spirits... and im la la la loooooovin it. If you wouldn mind... please elaborate on your flood drain system id def like to make one.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 15, 2010)

never seen anybod do 36/12.. is it because the plant responds to the 12 hour dark period to flower?


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 15, 2010)

Hiesman said:


> ha i remember reading a week or two back about this "flower power" light schedule, in theory i believed in you but all it took was a few pics for me to trust your methods, a+++++ work my man and keep it up.... i bet u some ppl are jus sick to their stomachs seeing this guy break these know-it-all growers spirits... and im la la la loooooovin it. If you wouldn mind... please elaborate on your flood drain system id def like to make one.


i dont think any experienced grower will be sick att all they will probably laugh at how much energy is bein wasted on it. to creat the same shit and the same amount if not more or less i would figure a lil less. and also i think it might cause some unwanted stress. where in the world have u been that has 36 hours of light then nitght for 36

it is a good grow but just doesnt make sense to do so


----------



## kiddfarmer08 (Mar 15, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> i dont think any experienced grower will be sick att all they will probably laugh at how much energy is bein wasted on it. to creat the same shit and the same amount if not more or less i would figure a lil less. and also i think it might cause some unwanted stress. where in the world have u been that has 36 hours of light then nitght for 36
> 
> it is a good grow but just doesnt make sense to do so


Alaska lol Duh


----------



## thelightison (Mar 15, 2010)

well does the light schedule change the length of time before you chop? is it shorter or is it the same. what is your justification for the extra 12hrs of electric usage? I could see where it could be stealthy from the electric company when a large increase in energy happens every day at the same time if you run 12/12 too... but it sounds like its an extra 12hrs you pay for that others don't if you still have to grow for the same amount of time and get the same yield.

im listening - lets give him a chance to sell the 36/12


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> never seen anybod do 36/12.. is it because the plant responds to the 12 hour dark period to flower?


That's it, mj is dark sensitive.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Mar 15, 2010)

I want more info on the timer!

I've heard of 24/12 close to 30 years ago and its benefits, but the timer was always the drawback/expense.

The only timer I've heard about that could reliably do this was close to $600 and quickly killed my interest.

Wet


----------



## mcpurple (Mar 15, 2010)

kiddfarmer08 said:


> Alaska lol Duh


not even alaska does that smart one not every 36 ours anyway.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 15, 2010)

yes what is the benefit of this? Do you harvest earlier or later? When you say 5 weeks you mean earth weeks right?  
if your not saving time with the bloom than your using 3x the amount of electricity so this would have to have rediculous yeilds to justify it. Looks really good though but a penny sdaved is a penny earned.


----------



## kiddfarmer08 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ha no but months at a time I was jkizzle I'm not doing this light cycle 12/12 is fine for me


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 15, 2010)

hiesman the system is as simple as it gets everything sept the timer i use is at lowes or home depot im not sure the quart size on mine but lets just say they have 20qt and 40qt rubermaid bins they r both the same size od 1 can sit in the other grab those go to garden section get subm pond or fountain pump it doesnt have to be big once again in not for sure on the gph of mine but i get the second from the biggest. then get some tubing that will fit the pump and a pvc elbow then get some screened garden hose washers its just a rubber washer with screen in it or the things that fit down in drains and some plummers goop glue. take the smaller bin drill hole at 1 end for ur hose going to the pump measure it so pump touches bottom drill 3 more holes at other end and glue the screen over them and glue the elbow on the pump hose faceing the side and glue a screen on it keep pertile from washing back into ur pump put in perlite rines well to wash the small stuff out never mix in vermiculite keeps it to wet and clogs drains = flood on floor i have made this mistake hook pump tp timer and bang there u have it plus in a power outage u can still hand water


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 15, 2010)

opps sorry sencond from the smallest pump


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 15, 2010)

wetdog the timer i use for the light also at lowes under $20 it is digital has 28 on off settings u can set it to run weekly or by the day u can set each day up at a time the package ready like it wont it also says the shortest on time is 15min but the package is wrong i bought it for a pump and could make it turn on for 1 min if i wanted i think they just have a standard set of direct for all there timers


----------



## blaze1camp (Mar 15, 2010)

nice set up, i was gonna say most digital timers should work for the light schedule...have to keep an eye on this 1...


----------



## Cereall (Mar 16, 2010)

so does the 36/12 shorten or lengthen your flowering time?

seeing as it is dark sensitive and gets the dark period 24 hours less frequently, i would assume that it is lengthened slightly but just looking for your input on this.

and any comparison on yields vs. straight 12/12
im sure there are a few of us wondering these things!

good job and way to keep it interesting lol +rep


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 16, 2010)

no it does not finish the any sooner if it does its minimal. i give 2 of my friends clones and mine to theres is a way bigger dif more compact flowers more trich and the strech gets filled were theres dont they end up with 3 or 4 inches of bare stems


----------



## smppro (Mar 16, 2010)

sven deisel said:


> wetdog the timer i use for the light also at lowes under $20 it is digital has 28 on off settings u can set it to run weekly or by the day u can set each day up at a time the package ready like it wont it also says the shortest on time is 15min but the package is wrong i bought it for a pump and could make it turn on for 1 min if i wanted i think they just have a standard set of direct for all there timers


if you really do have a timer from lowes that cheap that does 1 min intervals you should share that. Everyone that runs aero setups with 1 min intervals have to spend $80 on a cap timer, please share this info.


----------



## dank nug (Mar 16, 2010)

your plants look fucking great. any updates?


----------



## Cereall (Mar 16, 2010)

I think he uses a programmable timer that remembers 30-40 diff preset times
Not a true recycling timer so can't actually set like 1 min off/2 min on or whatever
Would have to program that over and over for everyday of the week and would run out of memory for the whole week

At least that is how my digital timer from lowes is that was 21$
But I shouldn't speak for the OP, just saying that's how mine is


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah hes right there isnt enough settings to run aero. i got all the stuff to do aero the nutramist fogger and all that good stuff and the recycle timer is needed for that but i didnt care for it much so its a dust catcher on the shelf plus with my setup if somethinghappens to the power u can still hand water plus i can cram alot more clones in my setup as u can see from the side pic everything is top buds everything below the tops will be used for bubble


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 18, 2010)

gee i guess my grow must not be that nice out of 471 views only 1 rep/ im saddened lol


----------



## cannabluntcies (Mar 18, 2010)

Does it yield more? O.O

I've come to the conclusion it doesn't help the flowering time from what i've read skimming. NEttO fer sure


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 18, 2010)

well its almost a week later so heres some porn for ya all i think next time im going in right b4 the lights come on an take some pics. ok 1 thru 3 at almost week 6 next 2 1 of a side shot at week 4 and the other at week2 and a couple days i think


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 18, 2010)

im thinking with the hid lights out it show the trichs better anyone out have tips at better pic taking


----------



## fuckstix (Mar 19, 2010)

Those plants look amazing Sven, I've never heard of anyone using this light but you are proving it to be effective. I'm very impressed and would like to know more about the pros and cons of a light cycle like that.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2010)

ty fuck the pro's dender flowers more flowers more trich and res production and guess if its is con like eevryone seems to think it the electric which isnt a con to me i run 3 400w and 1 600 m bill stays way under 300


----------



## DST (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Sven, Well it certainly works and if something isn't broken, no need to change it. I am still puzzled at the extra electricity cost against final yield. A plants genetics limit to what it can produce in respect of THC strenght for example. But as I say, looking great.

I think for your Q's abotu vert, I am not sure with your style of growing that it would be beneficial. The plants need to have height on a vert to take advantage of the light position (imo)

Keep up the good work, sub'd.

Peace, DST

oh, and come and share your stuff at Club 600 (n my sig)


----------



## mr2kuhl (Mar 19, 2010)

If you want to take quality pictures, use the flash. It shows true colors. 
As for the 36/12. It really does not make sense to me. Using more power and actually throwing off the CO2 intake. Dont take my word, I am on only my second grow. I am still trying to figure the plant nutrient max.
But I am on the understanding that when the lights go out CO2 will build up in the room and when the lights come on thats when the plants really go to town eating.
I am only on week 5. Using DWC hydro though and liquid Koolbloom and plan on using Dry Koolbloom the last 2 weeks. Here is a teaser of the Williams Wonder and Purple Kush mix.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 19, 2010)

lol, hmmmmm yeah i believe you Sven


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 19, 2010)

i use a carbon based liquid you can get it at a pet store it is used for growing udnerwater plants that dont have c02. all living thing on earth are carbon based they dont have to gather there carbon from the air it can be taken up thru the root system to. i have always used it and never had a problem.

as far as genetic yes u can only get a plant to what it is capable of but you can push it to do its best and u can get more bud sites and denser buds i have had nl's that make rock hard buds indoors take clones of the same plant and the flowers turn out airy and leafy out doors. my point of this thread isnt to push this on anyone its just to say it can be done im sure its not for every strain. everything i read about auto flowers says a 12/12 will hurt the yeild so it would have to benfit those esp for people with limited space that would like to run the together with something else i just started some lr2's and purple jems maybe il do a sideby side some in the 36/12 and some in my veg 24/7 see if i can see a dif


----------



## smppro (Mar 20, 2010)

36/12 light schedule and liquid carbon to the roots, this thread will be big one way or another.


----------



## Afka (Mar 21, 2010)

Those are actually really nice plants, so tight and full of growth at every potential spot. Branching looks like an outdoor plant!


----------



## HottFuzz (Mar 22, 2010)

you think activated carbon (fish filter carbon) would have any effect if i mixed it in my soil medium?


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 22, 2010)

hmm i have no idea fuzz. im not sure if the roots could break it down or not. i dont think it would hurt anything to try it its only carbon it wouldnt seem to me to be any dif than perlite being added. and it was usable to the plants it could prove to be a good way to recycle an old air scrubber


----------



## HottFuzz (Mar 22, 2010)

let you know how it turns out. gonna do a side by side


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah go for it i have always heard of people putting ashes in the gardens as i am not for sure the reason but you might want to look into it first maybe soak some in some ph'ed water first and check for ph drift


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2010)

ashes is potash, the k in npk


----------



## del66666 (Mar 22, 2010)

HottFuzz said:


> you think activated carbon (fish filter carbon) would have any effect if i mixed it in my soil medium?


 
if the carbon wasnt spent it may soak up nutes?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 22, 2010)

here is some proof that theres more than just 12/12 to flower!..good shit man! ..any plants ever go hermie on you?


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 22, 2010)

i'm realy likeing this thread
i rarely read threw a whole thread everyones post

1. some of us don't have $$ the way you do, so if there is a reason why we are spending more cash we wantto know why
2. this is some cool shit 
i'm blown away by this i have to see this to the end 
you said your next grow will be auto's with this light sch. i would rather see you do more regular grows like this, this way scientificly we can have more data on the + factor on this type of grow, maybe do soil

instinctivly i think that this will end in a higher yeild
my instincts also tell me that this way of growing would slow down the grow and take longer to harvest


this sounds like a gr8 way to start from seed for grower that are height restricted

mega +rep for stepping out on the edge and documenting eveything 
you my friend are a ture Potanist
keep the science alive and true


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 22, 2010)

gnome no i have never had a herm and i have even tried this run to i had some in soil off to the side i let go a month longer and still couldnt get a nanner i might give some of that silver stuff a try i just havent found enough info on it yet

that no im not just running autos i was just saying that someone with limited space running reg strains and autos might like this ligh cycle the next sog will probly be a flat of the white berry and the strawberry blue i have like 15 strains going ill probly do a mixed 1 to fig out what the next runs will be from what i read ill probly have to run the blueberry by themself due to nute issues. i have a few strains of tga but they way they r growing im thinking they might be better for outside


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 23, 2010)

oh yeah and here is the liquid carbon i use the pet store is ur friend

Flourish Excel is a simple source of readily available organic carbon. All plants require a source of carbon. This is typically obtained from CO2, but, may also be obtained via relatively simple organic compounds (such as photosynthetic intermediates). Since both processes occur simultaneously one can derive a substantial benefit with the use of Flourish Excel either alone or in conjunction with CO2 injection. Flourish Excel also has iron reducing properties which promote the ferrous state of iron (Fe+2), which is more easily utilized by plants than ferric iron (Fe+3). Flourish Excel is recommended for use with the entire family of Flourish products as well as our gravel, Flourite, our GH builder, Equilibrium, and our non-phosphate buffers, Acid Buffer &#8482; and Alkaline Buffer.

*Instructions:*
On initial use or after a major water change, use 10 mL for every 80 Liters (20 gallons). Thereafter use 1 mL for every 40 Liters (10 gallons) daily or every other day. Use the enclosed dispenser to measure 1 mL (top mark). For larger volume tanks, note that 1 capful = 5 mL.

*Specifications:*
250 mL will treat 50 gallons for 1-2 months


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 23, 2010)

sven deisel said:


> ok this is a flood and drain hydro with perlite as the med. sog style this is on a light cycle of 36 on 12 off the first 3 r at 5 weeks


I see no real botanical value with that photoperiod. What you have is a longer than average light period, might as well go with a 24/0 or do what I do, go with a 20/4. Whatever works for you though, it's all about finding a plant's light saturation point and not going beyond it.

UB


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah cause 24/0 going to flower the hell out of them


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 23, 2010)

sven deisel said:


> oh yeah and here is the liquid carbon i use the pet store is ur friend
> 
> Flourish Excel is a simple source of readily available organic carbon. All plants require a source of carbon. This is typically obtained from CO2, but, may also be obtained via relatively simple organic compounds (such as photosynthetic intermediates). Since both processes occur simultaneously one can derive a substantial benefit with the use of Flourish Excel either alone or in conjunction with CO2 injection. Flourish Excel also has iron reducing properties which promote the ferrous state of iron (Fe+2), which is more easily utilized by plants than ferric iron (Fe+3). Flourish Excel is recommended for use with the entire family of Flourish products as well as our gravel, Flourite, our GH builder, Equilibrium, and our non-phosphate buffers, Acid Buffer  and Alkaline Buffer.
> 
> ...


 
very interesting
i hvae to look in to this to see if this work i will start a new thread on it


----------



## CaliforniaCollie (Mar 23, 2010)

So have you done 12/12 before? If so, im guessing 36/12 ended up with a better yield. By how much? If there is a significant yield difference, I might try experimenting with it myself. Also, what strain do you grow? (or multiple different ones?)


----------



## MayoMaster (Mar 24, 2010)

What I think is if they are still triggered into flowering, 36/12 has to be good. If light is what gives them energy, and they are getting an extra 24 hours of sunlight with every dark period, then yes this has to increase yield and growth. The only question I have, is if the flowering time is off. If the flowering time, lets say is 60 days, and you are doing 36/12 vs 12/12, if they are both 60 days til ripe, then here is the math: 36/12 = 1080 hours of total sunlight, 12/12 = 720 hours of total sunlight. So according to the numbers, if flowering time from the start of the schedule to the finish, 36/12 WILL YIELD bigger fatter buds. Numbers aren't going to lie. So what is average flowering time for you?


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah i would not be suprized if this makes the buds fatter

*Photosynthesis*
is a process that converts carbon dioxide into organic compounds, especially sugars, using the energy from sunlight.

..............meaning this guy may be on to something
the only draw back based on this deff. is the plants may use up more nutes and co2
i bet with this 36/12 method if you put the co2 ppm's up to 2000 and give extra nutes thi would make hella fat nugs think about it 
its like a fat bitch that sits at a buffet all day long she has every thing she needs water plenty of food love noval to read a bathroom and a place to sleep


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 25, 2010)

any one ever try the old stick a nail in the stem thing?


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 25, 2010)

What it do?


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 26, 2010)

from what i have heard its spoed to by jurting the plant make it pump more res out and i read somewere about topping a bud will make it double out at the top. idk know i have never tried this but we r going to c because i did. i topped 1 bud just to see if it getts any fatter or anything and went out and bought some hypo needle tips from tractor supply and put 1 thru a stem on each dif week of them. so we will see if it real does anything. plus i just like the shit storms that trying dif things starts


----------



## del66666 (Mar 26, 2010)

sven deisel said:


> any one ever try the old stick a nail in the stem thing?


 
yeah heard it was an indian technique, stresses the plant and makes it pump up


----------



## tenbob (Apr 7, 2010)

hey sven ur a brave man hope it goes good i heard its not gud to stress in bud idlove to see the outcome big respect for the balls  big balls 1 for the future !!!


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 7, 2010)

sven deisel said:


> from what i have heard its spoed to by jurting the plant make it pump more res out and i read somewere about topping a bud will make it double out at the top. idk know i have never tried this but we r going to c because i did. i topped 1 bud just to see if it getts any fatter or anything and went out and bought some hypo needle tips from tractor supply and put 1 thru a stem on each dif week of them. so we will see if it real does anything. plus i just like the shit storms that trying dif things starts



Subscribed. Looking forward to how this works out for ya! I have heard the nail thing but never heard of the topping of the bud. I have also heard scratching the shit out of the bottom of the stem (next to the soil) with a SOS pad two days before harvest works well as well


----------



## STZ (Apr 8, 2010)

PBFseedco. said:


> Subscribed. Looking forward to how this works out for ya! I have heard the nail thing but never heard of the topping of the bud. I have also heard scratching the shit out of the bottom of the stem (next to the soil) with a SOS pad two days before harvest works well as well


I was told to use rusty nails, specifically. I used the nail through the stem last year on about a half dozen outdoor plants and noticed no difference between those and the ones I didn't put nails in. 

The idea behind this, I think, is based on how the plant supplies energy to its roots and foliage, respectively. You see, the stem of a plant has a thick inner section as well as a thin outer section (what you might call its "bark). Now this thick inner section is where the nutrients and water obtained by the roots are transported up the stem to the leaves and buds. The outer "bark" section is where sugars created through photosynthesis are transported down the stem to the roots so they can expand and thrive. If you rub a steel SOS pad on the stem, you're pretty much detroying the path of these sugars from the leaves to the roots and, in theory, they are re-routed to the buds, resulting in bigger, more potent nugs. I hear that it really pumps buds up if you take a razor blade and literally remove (cutting out) an inch or two of the "bark" like a few days to a week prior to harvest. Of course, ill let someone else try it and get back to me before I give it a shot 

I'm not sure this is EXACTLY how the process works, as im not a botanist or biologist or anything...im just a pot grower who probably spends too much time lurking around gardening forums soaking up bits of knowledge like this


----------



## MMJ1229 (Apr 8, 2010)

first post on rollitup. Wanted to let everyone know there is an abundance of information about the 36/12 light cycle, its effect on the length of flowering, possible yield increases, and variations of the technique. Just look up "Planet Ito Cannabis" on Google, the 36/12 light cycle has been referred to as the light cycle on Planet Ito for some time now. Keep up the good work Sven, glad to see someone is not swayed by the naysayers.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 8, 2010)

MMJ1229 said:


> first post on rollitup. Wanted to let everyone know there is an abundance of information about the 36/12 light cycle, its effect on the length of flowering, possible yield increases, and variations of the technique. Just look up "Planet Ito Cannabis" on Google, the 36/12 light cycle has been referred to as the light cycle on Planet Ito for some time now. Keep up the good work Sven, glad to see someone is not swayed by the naysayers.


 im lost 
cant find the site you are talking about 
please post a link to it 
or past some info here

what is this planet ito
in order to get 36/12 it would have to be 
shaped oddly
have 2 suns
spin slow and then for some reason speed up
and on this planet is it always 36/12, or is it like here where the season change the lights hours get shorter


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 8, 2010)

this is all i can find 
is this a real place or just a theory 

http://www.marijuana-ro.com/grow-faq/growroom-efficiency/improving-your-yields/how-do-i-manipulate-the-photoperiod-for-larger-yields-on-planet-ito.html


> *How do I manipulate the photoperiod for larger yields on Planet Ito?*
> 
> 
> *DISCLAIMER]: This information is provided as experimental data and not fact.*
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2010)

I would love a side by side test one day. I believe the yield increase will not pay the extra energy, but I like different...{shrug}


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I would love a side by side test one day. I believe the yield increase will not pay the extra energy, but I like different...{shrug}


yes i would also think flowering would take longer but yeilds more, but you prolly could vegg shorter


----------



## MMJ1229 (Apr 8, 2010)

That 5hit - I am willing to bet Planet Ito is entirely fictional (largely for the reasons you stated), and is used for illustrative purposes only.

[email protected] - I think everyone would love a side-by-side test. I agree that the yield may not increase proportionally to the amount of light increase; i.e. tripling the light will probably not triple the yield. As far as electricity is concerned, 36/12 is the same cost as having two additional lights, of the same wattage, and all three running on 12/12. No matter how you slice it, there are definitely more cost and energy efficient methods to increase your TOTAL crop yield.

Having said that, I think there are some situations where this light cycle is much more realistic than adding lights, and will likely increase his PER-PLANT yield, all else being equal.

Say you are limited to growing 6 plants, due to space, licensing, or whatever. Assuming that you can get 1oz per plant, and an ounce is worth $300, then with only a 10% increase in overall yield, you have gained 0.6oz/16.8g, or about $180. If it didn't cost you an extra $180 to leave the light(s) on, then you are already ahead of the game. I would bet that 10% gain in plant yield would not be unreasonable using this light schedule, but that is purely a guess.

In the end, i think it comes down to your limiting factor. If you got tons of space, no plant restrictions, etc. then why bother with 36/12, just get some more lights and concurrently grow more plants. If you are limited by plant numbers, space, etc. then it may make sense to try and get the absolute most yield out of each crop by using the 36/12 schedule.

Long and short of it: I dont think that 3x the light (36/12) with 1x the plants will EVER produce as much as 3x the plants and 1x light (12/12).


Good luck to all, with whatever lighting choice you make


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 8, 2010)

this same arguements were made with vegg time 
1mth compared to 2wks


i wonder if this method would make a 1wk vegged plant yeild like a 1mth vegged plant set too 12/12
if this rings true then the running cost would equal to the same 
with the 36/12 having the same yeild as the 12/12 plant but being a shorter plant
under this theory the only advantage is a shorter plant

see when you go to 12 off
the plant is working on bud growth


----------



## to11 (Apr 8, 2010)

What strain was it and what type of lighting are you using. 

last question, what do you usually yield with your setup


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2010)

That 5hit / MMJ1229

It would be particularly interesting to see the results using a dual arc bulb throughout the grow with a shorter then usual veg.

Then again, the control would also be using the dual arc.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah would be nice
i see there are benefits to this 
to each there own
i like the fact that if you are concerned about light company noticing a pattern this method blurs daily usage spike patterns. and this could be a real good thing if there no extra running cost which i think there is not, just use a shorter vegg time if your going to 36/12 
you prolly could do a comparason of 12/12 form seed to 36/12 from seed just to see the differants i'm willing to bet that the 36/12 form seed would look like, and yeild like a plant that had been vegged for 3wks


----------



## sixstring2112 (Apr 9, 2010)

Interesting light schedule, but i'm thinking about how it would change how and when you do your work in your grow room. I barely have time to do what needs to be done in mine and it's the same shit every day. your romm would have to run flawlessly all the time or you would have to live your life on a 36/12 to keep up with shit. maybe i just spend too much time with my girls I'm doing a 13/11 and they are loving it so i'm open to this theory.


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 15, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> this same arguements were made with vegg time
> 1mth compared to 2wks


I did that, check my first grow, and then check my current grow, it is obvious which
plants will be yielding better, my 4 week plants are gonna probably get about 2 oz
per plant whereas my 2 weeks plants got me about .75 oz per plant.


Realistically, unless you are a shady dude, spike patterns mean nothing to energy companies
who knows maybe you have a sick aquarium running 2 400W MH's with tons of blowers, pumps and
other gizmo's. There are plenty of reasons to have daily electricity patterns.


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 1, 2010)

dam bomb ass plants your preety smart great job bro


----------

